# new skids



## f2benny (Dec 18, 2012)

No point in changing them until I needed to. When I saw daylight I figured what the heck go for it.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

I don't see any new skids, where is the pic


----------



## f2benny (Dec 18, 2012)

Oops


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Well, at least they aren't so bad that you're riding on the auger housing and augers like some


----------



## pdesjr (Feb 7, 2015)

Just a bit worn.


----------



## f2benny (Dec 18, 2012)

Do you think I jumped the gun?


----------



## Dave C (Jan 26, 2015)

Plenty o' life left in em. Just flip them over.

I'm impressed that they wore so evenly. Mine usually wear one side much more than the other.


----------



## Tachead (Feb 19, 2015)

f2benny said:


> Do you think I jumped the gun?


No but, I would have tried another brand of skids as I find the stock Ariens ones catch on every imperfection on the ground. I put Armor Skids on mine and they are much, much nicer the the stockers. They also protect the auger housing much better. Just something to consider next time you need a set.


----------



## Loco-diablo (Feb 12, 2015)

Dave C said:


> Plenty o' life left in em. Just flip them over.
> 
> I'm impressed that they wore so evenly. Mine usually wear one side much more than the other.


huh? those are one sided skids.


----------



## Dave C (Jan 26, 2015)

Loco-diablo said:


> huh? those are one sided skids.


Oops. M bad.


----------



## f2benny (Dec 18, 2012)

Tachead said:


> f2benny said:
> 
> 
> > Do you think I jumped the gun?
> ...


I looked at the armor skids as well as poly types. For the 4x cost and my rough driveway they didn't make sense. Those are the Oregon knock offs btw. They were 7 bucks on Amazon.


----------

